

Show HN: 6 months of blood, sweat, tears and bootstrapping. Meet Mistash - mbarlow
http://www.mistash.com

======
mbarlow
This was my noob submission to HN. I appreciate the helpful feedback on
Mistash and have started to make some changes. I think next time I will have
to post earlier in the day to HN to get more eyes. Thanks again everyone!

------
DLarsen
_The Social Product Catalog where your stuff meets your friends._

I didn't grok that line immediately. My stuff "meets" my friends? Huh? The
wording on your /about page is much clearer.

~~~
joshu
the pitch to users probably shouldn't be the same as the pitch to investors.

~~~
mbarlow
Agreed. I switched the tagline to the description from the about page.

------
ModOne
I'm also unclear about what it's all about without signing up. Is the general
idea that you can see people's reviews about products and keep a catalog of
stuff you own and want?

~~~
mbarlow
Yup. For now, it combines a personal inventory, your wishlist , and various
social features. The idea being that you can discover new products, share your
tastes, and get higher quality reviews from the people you know.

~~~
ModOne
I used to have a high fashion blog, and I would have probably found it
valuable to curate my trending wishlists and to show off what I've bought and
where from. It's kind of like a clever way of showing off what you own without
bragging

~~~
mbarlow
My wife works in fashion, she thinks it could be a great way for models to
share their wardrobe for photoshoots.

------
mbarlow
Throwing this out there with the hopes of getting some valuable feedback.
Thanks everyone!

------
vicngtor
Cool. There seems to be a lot of sites right now in this space.

~~~
mbarlow
Does seem that way lately. However, I do think Mistash has a better focus on
the social aspects than the others and is also going in the best direction for
a product focused system. Plus, it's more fun :P

------
reba
Using it now.

